# Ultimate calculations charts?



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Has anyone done or know of where I can find information about drop-off calculations with regards to ammo weight and distances from the target. I understand this will also be related to different bands and other variables but wondered if anyone had already done some rough calculations. For example what is the drop-off of a 11mm steel at 10m, 15m and 20m compared to say a 8mm steel at the same distances.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

WAY too many variables for there to be an actual chart. If you need to know that info your only real choice is to get a chronograph, then take the results for your setup and plug the info into a ballistics calculator. A good and readily available one is called Chairgun.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Here:









In all cases above the Target Height is 1.5 m, Forks Height is 1.5 m, Draw Power is 4.776 kg, Draw Length is 75 cm and Elongation is 60 cm (Stretch ratio 5) and under given atmospheric conditions.

This means that all the shots are fired horizontally.

It is done by my Slingshot Setup Designer. The site is temporarily in maintenance but in a day or two I will post the link here.

I hope this helps

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

You've also got to take into account that everyone's eye-to-reference point as well as anchor point is different. Kind of like, a rifle being sighted in at different ranges. A rifle sighted at 1000 yards/metres will shoot way high at 300 compared to a rifle sighted at 100 will shoot very low at 300. I'm not sure if this is relevant to what you're asking, sorry if it isn't.


----------

